# Mares that hate you touching their udder



## Wagtail (15 April 2012)

Are they likely to try to kick the foal when it tries to feed? I am very concerned that the mare about to foal here will try to kick the foal as she very rarely lets us touch her udder, even though we do it every day and feed her carrots etc whilst reaching down for her udder. We have never tried to milk her as even the smallest touch (or attempted touch) results in her kicking out. A couple of years ago she was treated for a sarcoid in that area and I wonder if this is the reason for her reaction. Though I would have thought she should have got over it by now.  She is a very friendly and affectionate mare in all other ways.


----------



## Spring Feather (15 April 2012)

None of mine, nor any mares who come here to foal down have any choice in the matter.  I will be milking them and I will be desensitising them to having their teats touched.  So no the answer is I've never had a foal under my care nearly have it's head knocked off by it's mother who has not been desensitised.  

But my friend's foal almost did.  I told her and told her to get that mare sorted and used to having it's teats touched but nope they wouldn't put the time in.  I milk tested it for her twice but I wasn't able to be going over to her farm on a daily basis so it was left to her to keep up, which she didn't.  Anyhow the mare started foaling and they phoned me to come and help, which I did. When I arrived 15 mins later I was expecting to see the foal out and mother cleaning it.  But no, foal was still stuck halfway inside mother and they were all laughing and smiling and oohing and aaahing ... and I was like, "hello! your mare is having some trouble here you numpties!"  So I pulled the foal out, it was stuck at the ribcage.  It was a bit dummyish when it first came out, not surprising really.  So we get the foal kind of sorted and eventually mare got up and foal made it to his feet.  Mother was not interested in the foal at all and every time he went to try to find the milk bar she would lift her leg and threaten to kick him.  This went on for too long if you ask me, so once again I stuck my nose in and suggested that this foal needs colostrum and either they need to get that mare sorted or go to a local dairy farm or goat farm and try to get some colostrum.  The mare seemed like the best option to them and my bidding seemed to end the party.  Anyhow the mare did get the foal into some scary places and in the end I again intervened (I hate doing that with a foal that isn't mine) and twitched the stupid mare.  Foal did feed and I told said numpties that they must keep watching this mare and making sure little guy was getting enough food.  Somehow he survived through all their mistakes and I'm so thankful that they are not choosing to breed again.  I feared for the friendship during the course of that breeding/foaling lol.

And breathe ...


----------



## Wagtail (15 April 2012)

Oh dear. If she doesn't foal tonight, then it looks like we will have to get tough with her then and have an intensive desensitising session with her tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Spring Feather (15 April 2012)

It's tough on them if they haven't been desensitised to it prior to them bagging up as once bagged up they are very tender down there.  That's why I get all my girls familiar with it long before any bag appears as I don't want my head kicked off when down there fetching milk, and I don't want little baby to be in any danger either.  I did only tell you about one mare and foal though, there will be many no doubt who are fine with their foals suckling even though they have not been used to their teats being touched, so the mare may be okay with her foal.  I just wouldn't risk it.


----------



## TBB (16 April 2012)

Totally agree with Springfeather, all mares here, our own or visitors, get their udders handled twice a day. It is one less thing to worry about when the foal is searching around for the milk bar. If one is touchy she is done more often and usually, when they realise they are not going to be killed, after a few days they are fine.


----------



## elizabeth1 (16 April 2012)

Just to say my mare is very "touchy " and grumpy if you touch her udder before she foals but once she has foaled she changes totally and feeds the foal happily.When she lost her foal 2 years ago she was happy for me to milk her,which I would never have thought possible at one stage! So I do hope your mare is the same.


----------



## Wagtail (16 April 2012)

Thank you. We will give it a real try this evening. But I guess that they cope with it in the wild so they should be okay with it in captivity. I had read on one website that they had stopped milking their mares because it was thought to be too painful for them prior to giving birth. So much conflicting advice!


----------



## imafluffybunny (16 April 2012)

I had a maiden who hated you touching her udder, she was a lovely friendly mare but if you put your hand or a brush anywhere near,  the hind leg came up. I thought she would be fine when she foaled so I didnt push it. 
When she foaled she wouldnt let the foal anywhere near, poor foal was kicked a couple of times, in the end we had to get the vet out to sedate the mare just to get the foal latched on - the foal needed a plasma infusion in the end as she got very little colostrum. 
About 12 hours after foaling she relaxed and let the foal feed with no problems after that, she now has no problem with her udder being handled or feeding subsequent foals. In fact her last foal (a colt!!) wouldnt latch on and I had to milk her myself whilst she chased her new lively baby round the stable! 

I always make sure my maiden's are happy having their udders handled now, I do milk testing so I find that makes them used to it anyway!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (16 April 2012)

I always give the mares' udders a good clean when they first come onto foal watch - partly because they are generally minging and who wants a foal's first mouthful to be filth - but also to check if mare is ticklish.  I use a clean tea-towel soaked in warm water and very few mares take exception to this if you go about it quietly.


----------



## Truly (16 April 2012)

Mares are just like women when it comes to breast feeding...some take to it straight away and some don't lol

I've had a couple of mares that as maidens were very sensitive when foal tried to feed ..didn't have a problem touching them before but foalie bumping into them and they can't understand why this little thing keeps hurting them 

My advice is if this happens then twitch mare straight away, if the twitch doesn't work get the vet to sedate her. But don't soldier on without twitch or sedation hoping she'll soon let foalie drink as the foal needs that colostrum sooner rather than later and is also at risk of getting too tired trying to get a drink.

Best of Luck x
PS I'm on foal watch now


----------



## classic_astra (16 April 2012)

my cousins mare was funny about it when she bought her (6months in foal) told her to make her have it, and get her used to it. by the time she foaled she was fine with it and foal suckles no problem.

my own mare was the same, tried to boot me a couple of times but now she loves it, even does h er funny top lip thing when im anywhere near there!


----------



## koeffee (16 April 2012)

I foaled a mare for some friends on friday, she was just about handled, but kicks, not my choice of broodie but when i finally pulled a huge foal from her she wouldnt let foal suckle due to not used to the handling but by morning she was fine, she tried to boot me out of the stable too, glad im still able to jump the door! most are ok but it does help to get them used to it.


----------



## Wagtail (16 April 2012)

Thanks everyone. I held the mare this evening and held up her front leg whilst the owner stroked her udder. Apart from tail swishing she was fine, though obviously not happy!


----------



## crazycoloured (17 April 2012)

I have a mare due any day soon,i practised touching her udder today she was fine with me touching it..i shall keep on top of it now until foal pops...


----------



## Wagtail (21 April 2012)

Foal was born 4.50 pm yesterday. So very civilised! We did have some initial problems when he went to drink. She squealed and stamped her back feet which put him off. By the time she decided to let him he was a bit tired and couldn't latch on. We had to get vet to sedate her and strip off the colostrum. He was then tubed, so not a very nice start! Took two of us to pin the poor thing down plus one to hold the mare, plus the vet. All very traumatic...for us. Foal just got up and went straight to the milk bar afterwards . Now she's the perfect Mum and absolutely dotes on him.


----------



## christine48 (22 April 2012)

We too had a mare that had been treated for sarcoids near her udder. If you so much as bent down to look she'd get all het up. Like you we were worried she would tolerate a foal suckling. No problem at all and the funny thing was whilst she had a foal at foot you could do anything to her udder, yet the moment the foal was weaned it was definately out of bounds!!


----------



## Wagtail (23 April 2012)

christine48 said:



			We too had a mare that had been treated for sarcoids near her udder. If you so much as bent down to look she'd get all het up. Like you we were worried she would tolerate a foal suckling. No problem at all and the funny thing was whilst she had a foal at foot you could do anything to her udder, yet the moment the foal was weaned it was definately out of bounds!!
		
Click to expand...

They are strange creatures. I can't say I blame them though. That sarcoid treatment is extremely painful. I have a gelding with one on the inside of his thigh and I am putting off treating him because after having Kissing Spines operated on, he is only just starting to allow his hindlegs to be picked up. I am so gutted that I may have to start a treatment that will undo everything.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 April 2012)

my mare kept turning away from the foal every time he tried to drink  she swung her quaters away so she faced him to sniff him, she would not stand for  him to suckle,  eventually she got the idea. she still to this day and before love her teats rubbed lifts her hind leg for you to rub it


----------



## ribbons (23 April 2012)

Mare swinging quarters away is often due to being overly protective rather than reluctance to feed the foal. Some mares are so delighted with their baby they can't have it anywhere but under their nose for a little while. Her body language should give you a clue as to which is the problem.


----------

